# 50 cal PRB for deer



## tcward (Sep 28, 2014)

I own a Thompson Center Pennsylvania Hunter with a 1 in 66 roundball barrel. I used this gun years ago shooting targets in a BP club but have yet to use it for hunting. For you traditionalist on here, how many have used the patched ball for deer and how effective has it been. I have been using inlines in recent years, but I want to "step back in time" some this year!


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 28, 2014)

tcward said:


> I own a Thompson Center Pennsylvania Hunter with a 1 in 66 roundball barrel. I used this gun years ago shooting targets in a BP club but have yet to use it for hunting. For you traditionalist on here, how many have used the patched ball for deer and how effective has it been. I have been using inlines in recent years, but I want to "step back in time" some this year!



I have a T/C renegade with a Green mountain barrel 1-70 twist and I use blue pillow ticking, .490 round ball and 70grFFF and it hammers deer!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2014)

Both my rifles are 50 caliber.

In my Plains percussion rifle, 70 grains of FFFg DuPont Goex blackpowder under a patched pure lead .490 round ball.

In my flintlock longrifle, 60 grains of FFFg DuPont Goex blackpowder under a patched pure lead .490 round ball.

Both rifles like a .10,000 thickness cotton patch. Both loads punch all the way through a deer and kill very effectively. Highly accurate too.

Before my eyes got old and dim, both these rifles would make 100 yard shots easily, and even further.


----------



## d-a (Sep 28, 2014)

It's very effective for me, kills just as fast as my inlines but the distance is limited. That's fine with me though, I enjoy getting closer to deer now. 

d-a


----------



## flintlocker (Sep 28, 2014)

If you do your part, that rb will do its job every time.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 29, 2014)

I use PRB in my 25+ yr slow twist 54 cal Hawken and have
killed dozens of deer.....Heart/ lung shots are deadly and with
80-90 grains of pyrodex, usually blow right thru a deer...

tight patch/ball/barrel seal is necessary for good accuracy...


----------



## Kanook (Sep 29, 2014)

I use home poured Round Ball in my Ruger Old Army and get complete pass thru everytime. The Ruger and one of it's harvests is my current avitar

Granted it's a .457 not a .50 but it is still a Round Ball


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 29, 2014)

*I enjoy the idea of PRB....*

I've had and shot 45 and 50 cal rifles with PRB but believe the best might be a 54 or even 58 caliber as a round ball is a light projectile relative to the bore it fits. I used to think only slow 56 or 66 twist was best but read enough posts to just think 'SHOOT IT AND SEE' is a good idea. I have 48" twist rifles and do 'ok' with PRB but really have not shot them enough and am in no way very experienced with my BP rifles. I did shoot my second best buck with a CVA 45 Kentucky rifle and PRB at 35 yards, but have also lost a doe to a 45 PRB. She ran about a hundred yards in a very heavy briar patch and by the time [hours later] we found her she was coyote food.

I like the idea of large caliber, PRB deer rifles.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Both my rifles are 50 caliber.
> 
> In my Plains percussion rifle, 70 grains of FFFg DuPont Goex blackpowder under a patched pure lead .490 round ball.
> 
> ...



Same for me, except all have been with my flintlock.  Like Nic until my eyes got bad 100 yard shots were well within doable.  I usually go for neck shots that drop deer in their tracks, but almost always got pass through on body shots.


----------

